# Lockanrufe



## Heiko (14 April 2008)

Eine seriöse Fernsehproduktionsfirma sucht für einen Bericht Menschen, die auf einen Lockanruf (wie aktuell in den News z.B.) hereingefallen sind.
Wer sich dafür zur Verfügung stellen will kann sich bei mir über das Forensystem oder per Mail an [email protected] melden. Ich stelle den Kontakt dann her.


----------

